
Ask HN: How to start iOS development ? - PopaL
Hi,<p>I'm a decent C programmer, but I have no experience with Objective-C.<p>What resources (books, tutorials etc ...) can you recommend me for learning Objective-C and iOS development ?<p>I have a MacBook Pro from 2011 (Lion and Xcode 4.3.3) and an iPhone 4S that I can use for tests.
======
nik_0_0
Hi, I am in a similar position as you, and have sought help in much the same
way. The most common responses I got were:

Programming in Objective-C - Kochan ([http://www.amazon.com/Programming-
Objective-C-4th-Developers...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-
Objective-C-4th-Developers-Library/dp/0321811909)) I am currently halfway
through this book, it is primarily focused on the actual Objective-C language,
and almost nothing on actual iOS/Cocoa Development (some small bits in the
later chapters). I was recommended this to learn the underlying language
before jumping in, very enjoyable so far, the exercises are great.

I have heard good things about both Nerd Ranch books
([http://www.amazon.com/iOS-Programming-Ranch-Guide-
Guides/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/iOS-Programming-Ranch-Guide-
Guides/dp/0321821521/)) and will likely use that for introduction to Cocoa and
iOS SDK.

Originally I planned on using "Beginning iOS 5 Development" from Apress as the
iOS SDK learning book ([http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-iOS-Development-
Exploring-SD...](http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-iOS-Development-Exploring-
SDK/dp/1430236051/)), but it seems that the reviews are quite low compared to
previous versions.

Finally, if you enjoy learning through video, the Stanford course is very
highly recommended, through iTunes ([http://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/ipad-
iphone-application-...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/ipad-iphone-
application-development/id473757255)). I found them very useful to start with,
but I felt I wasn't learning much syntax through the videos, the talking
portions are very in depth, but the coding portions are very quick (and went
over my head due to not knowing Objective-C!). I will likely return to these
when I have a working understanding of Objective-C.

(Most of these tips from my understanding of:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3403049/best-book-
resourc...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3403049/best-book-resources-
for-learning-ios-programming) and
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1939/how-to-articles-
for-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1939/how-to-articles-for-iphone-
development-and-objective-c))

~~~
PopaL
Kochan seems OK.

I've seen the Objective-C book from The Big Nerd Ranch and 50% of the book is
about basic C. This is not appealing to me, obviously if you know nothing
about C (or you have limited experience) this could be a good match for you.

~~~
andre3k1
Then skip the intro to Objective-C textbook, instead dive right into iOS
development. Big Nerd Ranch's iOS Programming textbook offers three chapters
worth of an introduction to Objective-C. The authors primarily talk about
using the Cocoa Touch framework to write native apps in Xcode, which is what
you want to do?

------
programminggeek
Is your goal to ship apps or is your goal to learn Obj-C?

If your goal is to just ship apps, pick a framework or tool that lets you get
your app out there as fast as possible - PhoneGap+Sencha Touch/Kendo Mobile
for informational apps or something like Corona for games.

If your goal is to learn Obj-C and build apps using it, you should just pick a
basic app like a todo list, twitter client, whatever... and just solve the
problems one at a time until you have a working app.

Books and tutorials are fine, but they're also a great way to procrastinate
building the app that you are trying to build. If you are trying to build
something, just build it.

~~~
PopaL
I think the best way to start developing for iOS is trough Objective-C
(especially if you already know C).

Otherwise I agree with what you said about starting with a small application.

------
keiferski
I've heard nothing but goods things about Stanford's course:

[http://itunes.apple.com/itunes-u/ipad-iphone-application-
dev...](http://itunes.apple.com/itunes-u/ipad-iphone-application-
development/id473757255?mt=2)

~~~
PopaL
I've watched the first three lessons and looks promising, but if you don't
already Objective-C it will became quickly problematic to follow the course.

------
manglav
<http://www.hashmaplabs.com/app_academy/>

Free 9 week iOS course in SF. I've applied, so should you! They seek a wide
variety of programmers, so don't be shy. Clearly it's affordable, and the
hours are awesome (something like 1-9 so outside people can come after work
and present). It's free only for the summer, otherwise it's $7500 for early
admits.

edit: apparently, the summer application is closed. Still, it's a good reason
to get to SF (not that anyone needs one more...)

------
anthonycerra
If you already know some JavaScript, Titanium (<http://www.appcelerator.com/>)
seems pretty interesting. It compiles down to the native language of iPhone
and/or Android. I haven't used it extensively, though, and am curious what
others think about it.

~~~
PopaL
Ruby alternative - RubyMotion C# alternative - MonoTouch

That being said, I still think Objective-C is the way to go if you are an
individual developer. For a company with a large .NET base of coders for e.g.
makes more sense to use MonoTouch.

------
GoldenMonkey
I have a free video course on udemy.com that teaches in a see-and-do style.

It will get you started:

<http://www.udemy.com/learn-iphone-step-by-step/>

